# Puritan Works on Gluttony



## Scott (Aug 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any Puritan work about gluttony? Baxter has a good section on it in his Christian Directory. Thanks


----------



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2008)

Scott said:


> Can anyone recommend any Puritan work about gluttony? Baxter has a good section on it in his Christian Directory. Thanks



I saw Baxter's section.

It was delicious.

*Burp*


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 25, 2008)

Reading this while munching down on a snack....oooh, how convicting.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 25, 2008)

*As a Baptist I say...*



Scott said:


> Can anyone recommend any Puritan work about gluttony? Baxter has a good section on it in his Christian Directory. Thanks



Check with your local Baptist church. 

In answer to your question, besides Baxter, no. I'll keep an eye out. BTW are you referring to gluttony in the general sense or in a particular sense?


----------



## larryjf (Aug 25, 2008)

This may be of some interest. It's from Lewis Bayly's "Practice of Piety"



> Meditate that hunger is like the sickness called a wolf; which, if thou dost not feed, will devour thee, and eat thee up; and that meat and drink are but as physic, or means which God hath ordained, to relieve and cure this natural infirmity and necessity of man. Use, therefore, to eat and to drink, rather to sustain and refresh the weakness of nature, than to satisfy the sensuality and delights of the flesh. Eat, therefore, to live, but live not to eat. There is no service so base, as for a man to be a slave to his belly; the apostle terms such, belly-gods 150 (Phil. iii. 19.) Therefore we may boldly term them, as the Scriptures do other idols, gillulim,4949Of galal, which signifies dung, as Ezek. iv. 15. dung-gods (Hab. ii. 18, 19; 2 Kings xv. 12.) And as no one action (God’s ordinances excepted) makes a man more to resemble a beast, than eating and drinking, so the abuse of eating and drinking to surfeiting and drunkenness, makes a man more vile than a beast.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

According to the Westminster Larger Catechism, the 6th commandment prohibits "immoderate use of meat, drink" while the 7th commandment prohibits "gluttony" and the 10th commandment, of course, requires "contentment." 

There are many expositions on these places to be found online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The PuritanBoard

Puritan treatises or writings on the decalogue, on how to life a temperate Christian life, on fasting, on vocations, and catalogues of sins of the age, and so forth, are also good places to find this subject treated.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 25, 2008)

Where does feasting fit in? One cannot feast if restricting their caloric intake to 1,200 calories! A feast must be at least 3,000 I would think.


----------

